# Aspca



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello Performing Pigeon Fans. Anyone know if the ASPCA in your town adopts their found pigeons to someone who will eventually fly them? The do not where I am at : Los Angeles, CA, USA. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You already have a thread going in the Racing Pigeon forum with this same question. If you would like us to move that thread to the General Forum, please let the moderators know. It becomes confusing and frustrating to have the same thread going in multiple forums.

Terry


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I do not know or read much about the general forum. I am trying to get info from pigeon flyers or ex flyers only: the Performing and Homing pigeons. I do not see the confusion , but if anyone else is confused or you think more people will respond, then do as you wish.
When i get here, at Pigeon Talk, I go straight to Performing pigeons, than maybe Racing pigeons or the sick pigeon section because the rest of the place is a little confusing for me. 
T., do you fly birds? Thanks.


----------

